# Activity levels in 2ww



## K.Notman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi folks,  I'm 4dp2dt.
I know we are all taking it 'easy' during 2WW but how much activity do you do?
I would normally push-bike the 1.5 miles to work but have been getting lifts/walking this week.
I sit at a desk all day and then chilling on the sofa in the evenings.  Could I start cycling again?
When would it ever be 'safe' do do other activity?

Thanks,
Kirstie


----------



## E.T. (Oct 7, 2014)

I usually cycle to work just under a mile but not at the moment and doubt I will if I get a bfp. Not really to with activity levels and being to strenuous but more worried about other road users and getting knocked off my bike as I have to cycle along a very busy main road at rush hour and have been clipped a few times.


----------



## Amac76 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm cycling 2 miles to work each day.  My doctor said gentle exercise is ok and I'm sure most people who get pregnant naturally don't stop exercising. Just take it easy and don't do anything too intense.


----------

